# Frillbacks



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

These are some of my frillbacks here in NZ

Breeding season has finished down here, the days are getting shorter and colder. Today I put up clear plastic sheets over the wire to keep the birds warm at night.

I hope everyones producing nice healthy birds this year.

If anyone else has frillbacks post some pics on this thread please.... egpigeon, frillbacklover, woodnative, spiritwings, becky and anyone else 

Thanks

Luke


----------



## Armanitvrs (Apr 29, 2012)

do frillbacks need any special care? and can they fly well? thanks


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

Those are absolutley lovely!


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

spirit wings said:


> Those are absolutley lovely!


thanks, you have frillbacks too don't you? whites?

I really want to know why the whites have flesh beaks.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Armanitvrs said:


> do frillbacks need any special care? and can they fly well? thanks


The don't fly well and have a terrible homing sence, other than that they are just like anyother pigeon. No extra care needed.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

more frillbacks


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

and some more


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Luke-
Nice birds! What is causing the bronze in those more recent photos? Is that rec red coming through and/or is it one of the bronzes?? Neat!
Spring is just arriving here and we are about at our last frost date. Only one youngster fledged so far but hope to get a couple more before it gets too hot!


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

BTW did those crested ever hatch out a youngster??


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

hey Chris ma friend,
my crested pair raised 2 chicks they look good. the bronze birds are het rec red and kite or just kite.
The blue tail black (blue T check) is possably het rec red too. the last pic is a couple of babies from a kite hen carrying rec red. 
I still havn't got a pic of that half starling, frillback cross. I hope to breed it to a dark blue hen and then breed the offspring to eachother and him to one of his daughters.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

You got an almond squeeker right?


----------



## Woodnative (Jul 4, 2010)

Yup. Almond but extremely light in color.................not sure what is going on, as looks like dilute but the father does not carry dilute. Will be interesting to see as he gets more breaks. We had too many problems with babies getting accidentally flipped out and chilled in the cold weather. Fortunately it is warmer now. Got a new hen this year and she layed too eggs......one got a crack and dried out, the unblemished egg was not fertile. Grrr. Both pairs are on eggs again so keeping fingers crossed and trying not to jinx anything. 
Still want to see that starling/frillback cross. What color is it?


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

The starling frillback is ash red t check and maybe carrying dilute. 

A lot of young almonds are light in colour almost white and get darker ground colour and flecking with age.


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Pretty birds!! The curls reminds me of instant noodles but the birds are just gorgeous.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

they taste better than instant noodles


----------



## Miss-Sassypants (Sep 25, 2010)

Do you pluck out the feathers and add them into your noodles???

Must be a delicacy only in New Zealand!


----------



## egpigeon (Jan 15, 2008)

Very nice frillbacks


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Miss-Sassypants said:


> Do you pluck out the feathers and add them into your noodles???
> 
> Must be a delicacy only in New Zealand!


Yea, I definitely suggest plucking first.


----------



## thepigeonkey (Oct 12, 2011)

Thanks egpigeon. some are cross bred project birds


----------

